# Moultrie Game Camera Problems



## morris14032 (Oct 9, 2009)

Takes pictures for a day or two but the memory card is not full and it just stops. any ideas or hints?


----------



## JoCo (Feb 6, 2008)

Check your batteries. If you insert one battery the wrong way it will take the picture for a day or two then quit.


----------

